# My Snakehead tank



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

This is actually my 2nd tank as my 1st one cracked and had to be replaced.

52" long x 26" tall x 20" wide and holds 97 UK gallons.

Lighting: 2x T5 Marine White Tubes
Filtration: Fluval FX5
Heating: Room temperature (they're subtropical)

Aside from a few more plants coming next week it's finished and housing 8 young Channa pulchra. Their colouring and patterning is just starting to show.


----------



## blazingtortoise (Feb 7, 2008)

Very nice. We have the same kind of snakehead. Very pretty, lovely blue on the fins.


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

I'm looking forward to them getting their full colouring


----------



## simonas (Apr 12, 2008)

Looking good. I have 6 myself and they seemed to have come on in leaps and bounds in last couple of weeks. the big spot on dorsal is there, the blue and orange colouring is bursting through and the pelvic (side??) fins are very patterned now. They are the fastest growing fish I have ever had. Doesn't the patterns on their heads look great? they do look like scales on a snake!!

no signs of aggression just yet, hopefully a pair will form and I can sell the remaining fish


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

I'm told that I've got about 18 months before mine get to the stage of pairing off. They're lovely fish and very inquisitive aren't they? I love how if you sit in front of the tank they slowly come over and just look back at you. I dropped a frozen bloodworm block in earlier and it was gone in seconds. They were even stealing from each others mouths lol


----------



## simonas (Apr 12, 2008)

_simon_ said:


> I'm told that I've got about 18 months before mine get to the stage of pairing off. They're lovely fish and very inquisitive aren't they? I love how if you sit in front of the tank they slowly come over and just look back at you. I dropped a frozen bloodworm block in earlier and it was gone in seconds. They were even stealing from each others mouths lol


looking at your pics think I'm only about 3 or so weeks ahead of yours and the difference you wouldn't believe. they colour and pattern up really well and the bigger and fatter they get the better they look. Mine look like formidable little predators now!!


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

What are you feeding yours on at the moment?


----------

